# Vomiting and stretching back legs out



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis started being sick last night and couldn't settle she was sick all night still being sick ,she is stretching her back legs out all the time is this a sign she is in pain


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww poor girl, sounds like she could be in pain, a bit like a baby when they kick their legs when they got upset tummy. Hope she gets better soon.

Nikki


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just had mavis to the vets it looks like she is starting with gasterenteritas(sp?). Or pancreitas(sp?). So she has had three injections and we have two lots of tablets to give her.....what a day...in the meantime whilst hubbie was in the vets with mavis I was next door at an emerg.doctor with our daughter...who if no better by tomorrow may have to go in hospital to go on a drip.....it's it suprising my head is going crazy ..x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just a little update on Mavis...... She has been a very poorly girl and still is ,she is now jaundice so there is something very wrong going on inside ....hopefully I should get her blood results back tomorrow....praying that it's good news

juliex


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed.

You know where i am if you need a chat.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> You know where i am if you need a chat.


thankyou. (((hugs))) likewise xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww really sorry Maisie is still poorly, everything crossed for test results and lots of healing vibes coming your way.


----------

